# Fertility article in Diva



## Glitterintheair (Jun 8, 2010)

Hello lovely ladies, 

Just to let you know I am featured in an article in Diva magazine this month on p.75 regarding funding in lgbt cases. I have strong views on the treatment I should have received and wanted it to be publicised. I'm really pleased to be part of the magazine  xxxx


----------

